# Modeling software for buildings



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Was in the LHS today and was talking to a guy who had pics of his layout on his camera, terrific looking layout, and in a box he had with him were some buildings he had scratch built. The building I was most impressed with, had a corrugated metal roof printed on photo paper. It looked old, and so real. Unfortunately, I didn't think at the time to ask about the software he used. Anyway, this really interested me, and I've got to try this. Do any of you have software you'd recommend? I've googled and came up with a couple, but would like your recommendations before deciding which one to get. Thanks.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't help you with that, but I can with something similar. Some modelers who scratch-build will use heavy aluminum foil to create the corrugated metal roofs. The trick is to find a sheet of corrugated paper that has the right size of grooves, and then buy a few wooden dowels of the same size or slightly smaller. Cut the foil oversized and lay the corrugated on a flat surface; spread the foil over it and work across from one side to the other, using the dowels to press the foil down into the grooves. An old, wheel-type typing eraser can be useful in that process, too. Once all the grooves are in, cut it to size and then "age" it with paint and such to create rust or discolorations.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N to O,

Check out "Model Builder" ... never tried it myself, but I think it looks interesting:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/266-A51

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/model-builder.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Evans's software is one I was looking at. Doesn't seem to be many of them out there to choose from.


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

*Modelbuilder software*

I have both modelbuilder and brickyard programs I like them BUT they have Limits you cant change colors this becomes a problem when using windows of one color and doors of another But all in all the program works fine you will use a lot of ink cartridges but its still cheaper than buying kits and if you need more parts you just print them IF anyone needs help with this program just contact me and I will try to HELP PAUL


----------

